

Raspberry Pi announcement on Wed 29th Feb at 6am GMT - paulofisch
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/716

======
hinathan
I'm really looking forward to these shipping. The combination of high-quality
graphics and networking will make it easy to build lightweight graphic
displays and integrations with other physical devices. I'm thinking an HDMI
dongle for making displays like Panic built (
<http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/03/the-panic-status-board/> ) but self-
contained and configured from the cloud.

------
sad
2/29 is a good date. 3/14 would have been much more in tune with the Raspberry
Pi name.

~~~
paulofisch
That would be pretty damn cool.

If it weren't for the army of geeks with internet pitchforks :-)

------
fr0sty
Does anyone know how they are planning to sell off the first batch?

If they do anything besides some manner of dutch auction they will be leaving
a lot of money on the table for enterprising folks to pick up by reselling
them on eBay.

~~~
paulofisch
Between the one-per-person limit for the first batch and moving to rolling
production fairly quickly, the eBay inflation factor should be cut to a
minimum.

The first batch of 10000 Model B's will be sold on a first-come-first-served
basis.

------
djhworld
The website is going to buckle under the pressure unfortunately :(

Really looking forward to getting my hands on one though, although I doubt
I'll be quick enough to snap one up from the first batch

~~~
westbywest
They did also put out a call for mirrors recently for their OS image download.
Possibly part of that effort went to distributing load for the shopping cart
app. <http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/683>

------
finnw
Curious - if the announcement is going to be "the store is now open" why don't
they just say now "the store will be open on Wednesday at 6am?"

~~~
Jrsmith
There are multiple replies to tweets asking this same question, all of which
cite "arcane contract requirements" as to blame for the secrecy.

~~~
westbywest
They very likely have contract stipulations with suppliers / distributors /
fulfillment service preventing Raspberry from committing to product
availability at certain datetime, before said suppliers are indeed ready to
go.

